# Brandon's Low Cost Computer Repair "Free Diagnostics"



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

<center>















<BR style="COLOR: rgb(0,0,0)">*If you need to save money and have a quick turn around on your computer repair call Me!!!

Get your Free Diagnostic and Free Price Quote upfront Today 

**Don't Pay to have a tech tell you it's Broken or Infected with a Virus"NOT IN THIS ECONOMY "

Diagnostic tests are usually done in 5 minutes or Less while you wait and watch

"I can Fix your COMPUTER for LESS than $hops Charge to Look at it!!

<span style="text-decoration: underline;">I MATCH ANY LEGIT COMPETITORS PRICES OR BEAT THEM GUARANTEED!!

"I use Genuine Copies of Microsoft Software"

Used Laptops and Desktops in stock for great prices call to find out more 

7 Days A Week 8:00am-9:00pm

850-384-TUNE or 850-384-8863 

*EMAIL [email protected]







</center>


----------

